# Hans Zimmer Scored New 10-Hour Miniseries, "The Bible"



## DaddyO

Just found out this morning that the new five-episode, 10-hour miniseries, "The Bible," has been scored by Hans Zimmer. It airs on the History Channel in US starting this Sunday, March 3rd. The series is produced by Roma Downey and her husband, Mark Burnett, famous for his top American reality TV shows Survivor, The Apprentice, The Voice, etc.

I'm so looking forward to hearing the score. Here's a Youtube video with some comments from him about his work for the show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwK5T5MPdXI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dgburns

nice promo,I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## guydoingmusic

I think Lorne Balfe had a pretty big hand in this one too. Or at least I thought that he did.


----------



## sherief83

Hans Zimmer...Church? I think I'll be looking forward to this one. I was admiring the scores for the da vinci code and demons and angels the other day. Was hoping something along that line would come up again. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Lupez

With all due respect to HZ (I love his stuff and the man too!) I found him an odd choice... because of his work on the Da Vinci Code!

and on top of that I wonder what the producers thought of Hans' skulls! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## DaddyO

Lupez @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> With all due respect to HZ (I love his stuff and the man too!) I found him an odd choice... because of his work on the Da Vinci Code!
> 
> and on top of that I wonder what the producers thought of Hans' skulls!
> 
> :mrgreen:



Listening to an interview done with the producers, I think they were more interested in his skills.


----------



## Peter Alexander

Once this airs, Hans has now surpassed Miklos Rozsa in total minutes for scoring Biblical or Biblical based epics:

Rosza: Ben Hur, King of Kings, Quo Vadis

Hans: Prince of Egypt, The Bible Mini-Series


----------



## Dave Connor

I was planning on checking that out anyway so all the more reason. It's always fun to see what he comes up with. I really liked the Da Vinci code as well and there's no question he has a knack for dramatic writing in ecclesiastic themed material.


----------



## Rctec

Lupez, how often have you had a chance to part the red sea?


----------



## Rctec

...And yes, Lorne out-did himself on this one! Great, great work by him.


----------



## IvanP

Rctec @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> Lupez, how often have you had a chance to part the red sea?



hahah Epic :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Rowland

Rctec @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> Lupez, how often have you had a chance to part the red sea?



Wow. How many french horns does THAT take?


----------



## Lupez

Rctec @ Sat Mar 02 said:


> Lupez, how often have you had a chance to part the red sea?



Finally a chance to redeem yourself! :lol: 
...but now you really have to tell us about those skulls though! 

Ps hello mr Hertz! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lupez

DaddyO @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> Listening to an interview done with the producers, I think they were more interested in his skills.



I thought so.
And looking at the Lisa / Hans combo, I guess all that mattered to them was reunite that magic duo once again.


----------



## Christof

Any chance to see this in the german History channel edition?
Soundtrack CD release?


----------



## dgburns

Lupez @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> With all due respect to HZ (I love his stuff and the man too!) I found him an odd choice... because of his work on the Da Vinci Code!
> 
> and on top of that I wonder what the producers thought of Hans' skulls!
> 
> :mrgreen:



speaking of violas,the Da Vinca Code score is my alltime personal fav of the use of viola,they really moved me.

ok,so i'm on the fence with this new bible show.i think I need to see another one.sounds very synthetic to me somehow.so much lo end too ?


----------



## Waywyn

Lupez @ Fri Mar 01 said:


> With all due respect to HZ (I love his stuff and the man too!) I found him an odd choice... because of his work on the Da Vinci Code!



Why it is an odd choice for Hans to score a Bible series only if he scored DaVinci code before?


----------



## Inductance

Waywyn @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> Why it is an odd choice for Hans to score a Bible series only if he scored DaVinci code before?



I guess because The Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons upset a lot of the religious establishment. But Hans only did the music and had nothing to do with the content of the story, so I guess it isn't surprising they'd bring him aboard.


----------



## germancomponist

Interesting reads here.... . 

How can a composer write a score for a dramatic film, and only some weeks later a score for a comedy?

Huh..... . o/~ o=<


----------



## Waywyn

Inductance @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> Waywyn @ Mon Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why it is an odd choice for Hans to score a Bible series only if he scored DaVinci code before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because The Da Vinci Code and Angels and Demons upset a lot of the religious establishment. But Hans only did the music and had nothing to do with the content of the story, so I guess it isn't surprising they'd bring him aboard.
Click to expand...


Yeh, ... this was exactly my concern. As soon as there is some religious content to be worked on, some people (just to clarify, not Lupez - he just brought up the thought) automatically connect the whole belief-system! 

This is absurd as if someone would have asked Howard Shore if he believed in Orcs, Balrogs and Sauron when he was working on Lord of the Rings :D


----------



## germancomponist

Waywyn @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> Yeh, ... this was exactly my concern. As soon as there is some religious content to be worked on, some people (just to clarify, not Lupez - he just brought up the thought) automatically connect the whole belief-system!
> 
> This is absurd as if someone would have asked Howard Shore if he believed in Orcs, Balrogs and Sauron when he was working on Lord of the Rings :D



Sorry, this link is, maybe...important for germans: Alex, this is a picture of "Heino`s" facebooks site: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/c67.0.403.403/p403x403/525068_471869676195236_2085092616_n.jpg (https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 2616_n.jpg)

o/~ o=<


----------



## dgburns

i was talking bout music.don't know what you are on about here... :?: 

must be a german thing :mrgreen:


----------



## gsilbers

i cant belive scify/history chan have this amount of money :mrgreen: 

well, this is being done at the studio i work for , so ill check it out. good to know HZ did the music. ill check those mx stems =o


----------



## dgburns

gsilbers @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> i cant belive scify/history chan have this amount of money :mrgreen:
> 
> well, this is being done at the studio i work for , so ill check it out. good to know HZ did the music. ill check those mx stems =o



yes,and i see Trevor Morris did the Vikings show as well.History channel is where it's at,it would seem


----------



## guydoingmusic

Well where is David Hasselhoff, and what is he scoring?


----------



## Waywyn

dgburns @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> must be a german thing :mrgreen:



definitely NOT a german thing, since I got absolutely NO clue about what this discussion has to do with Heino! :D

I was just refering/asking something to Lupez.


Just to go back to topic. I just checked out the trailer and it looks pretty epic and well done. Will definitely watch this!


----------



## germancomponist

dgburns @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> i was talking bout music.don't know what you are on about here... :?:
> 
> must be a german thing :mrgreen:



Smile, it is only a joke. ... if you look on Heino's ring. o/~


----------



## dgburns

germancomponist @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> dgburns @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was talking bout music.don't know what you are on about here... :?:
> 
> must be a german thing :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile, it is only a joke. ... if you look on Heino's ring. o/~
Click to expand...


I was only teasing.I like reading what you and Waywyn write about.many people here are so serious,and maybe don't see the funny side.

but I don't joke when I talk about work matters,or the tools or discussions about workflow and process.everything else is just for fun.like this thread. o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist




----------



## Darthmorphling

I found it amusing that being the sole agnostic in a house full of Catholics, that I was the only one interested in watching this. Completely fascinated with religion!

Hanz and Lorne scoring this made it all the better.

the Kung fu sword fighting was great as well!

Don


----------



## Justus

Wow, I never would have expected to find the bible, orcs and Heino in a single thread!
Thanks, Vi-Control!


----------



## SDCP

It would be interesting to know how much of the score Lorne Balfe wrote and how much Hans Zimmer wrote. Zimmer could not have written 10 episodes of a cable channel show, it makes no economic sense. It must have been mostly Lorne. Good job Lorne! o-[][]-o


----------



## jamwerks

Sounds great !


----------



## germancomponist

SDCP @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> It would be interesting to know how much of the score Lorne Balfe wrote and how much Hans Zimmer wrote. Zimmer could not have written 10 episodes of a cable channel show, it makes no economic sense. It must have been mostly Lorne. Good job Lorne! o-[][]-o



These are just your assumptions. You know how those series are produced, SDCP?


----------



## SDCP

Sie sind korrekt. Das ist meine Annahme. However, I do know how these series work.


----------



## jamwerks

SDCP @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> It would be interesting to know how much of the score Lorne Balfe wrote and how much Hans Zimmer wrote. Zimmer could not have written 10 episodes of a cable channel show, it makes no economic sense. It must have been mostly Lorne. Good job Lorne! o-[][]-o



Who let this guy in? :oops:


----------



## PMortise

jamwerks @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> SDCP @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to know how much of the score Lorne Balfe wrote and how much Hans Zimmer wrote. Zimmer could not have written 10 episodes of a cable channel show, it makes no economic sense. It must have been mostly Lorne. Good job Lorne! o-[][]-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who let this guy in? :oops:
Click to expand...

 - and on his _first_ post too? Nyah....couldn't be! (o)


----------



## germancomponist

The Bible (The Official Score Soundtrack)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/the-b ... 03236?ls=1

I like it!


----------



## Caedwallon

The score is great! The series itself, is quite lame because I find it insulting to project this as history.


----------



## Christof

here is an interesting interview:

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/03/showbiz/tv/hans-zimmer-the-bible/index.html


----------

